# Good advice



## ChucknC (Mar 25, 2007)

I have to admit that when I had some serious problems in getting my recovery and refining going, Megan Rose was responcible for getting me back on the right track. Her methodology is diffrent from what is shown and posted here, but it seems more repeatable. Thought I should give credit where credit is due.
Chuck


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 26, 2007)

ChucknC said:


> I have to admit that when I had some serious problems in getting my recovery and refining going, Megan Rose was responcible for getting me back on the right track. Her methodology is diffrent from what is shown and posted here, but it seems more repeatable. Thought I should give credit where credit is due.
> Chuck



Chuckle!

Having refined precious metals for over 20 years (for a living, not a hobby), I must say, some of the methods proposed here are, at best, very peculiar, and often very wasteful of resources. 

There are tried and proven methods of dealing with extracted gold that guarantee purity and reliability of recovery. I'm not seeing much of that technology being applied here. I see no need to re-invent the wheel when good and proper information is available for those that wish to refine precious metals. 

Harold


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 26, 2007)

Unfortunately for the majority of us we don't have the resources to process the gold correctly. Nor do we have the quantities of gold that lend themselves to the traditional larger scale operations. In my case I learned by trial and error as to what worked for me on the scale that I was working at. I'm coming around to the more 'tempered' methods and hope that one day I can process a single batch of 50-100 Troy ounces of gold myself. Right now I'm working on a scale of up to one ounce yield per batch. I see the limits of this approach and desire to progress. Until then I'll just have to keep learning from others and doing what works for me with the resources that I have.

I'm open to learning any method that works safely and welcome any and all hints, tips, and tricks of the old timers. I have been adopting information that I've learned here to make my own recovery efforts more productive.

I want to thank everyone here who has provided their input to make this welcomed change happen for me.

Steve


----------



## MacMasterMike (Mar 26, 2007)

Having googled Megan Rose and not finding too much can you talk about this person a little more? One result I got back that she had a book about finding gold items in thrift stores for low prices. This was on a website however, that is trying to get you to buy these different texts on gold refining. Could you post a title or ISBN of the work Megan Rose has put out?


----------



## ChucknC (Mar 26, 2007)

That's her. She has been a well of good advice for me. I just wish I knew as much about refining precious metals as she does. Her advice and help has always been timely. Her methods do work that well. She really knows her stuff.

Some of the things she has driven into my overlythick skull is the need to always notate times, temps, what the materials I'm working are, and how much of each material I work at a time. That and it's better to start out with small lots and perfect my methods than to try to jump in cold and loose a bunch of PM. 

Once again, thanks Megan.

Chuck


----------

